# Rear 3 point hitch attachment question



## tractor newb (3 mo ago)

I have a mf 4707. I have not used rear attachments before and recently purchased an auger. When attaching the boom ball joint to the top link pin the connection seems sloppy. Is it supposed to swivel this much? The pin fits the ball tight but the side to side swivel seems like it might be a bit much. Is there something I should be doing different? Or once the whole auger is assembled and on it will be fine? Thanks!


----------



## tractor newb (3 mo ago)

I have a mf 4707. I have not used rear attachments before and recently purchased an auger. When attaching the boom ball joint to the top link pin the connection seems sloppy. Is it supposed to swivel this much? The pin fits the ball tight but the side to side swivel seems like it might be a bit much. Is there something I should be doing different? Or once the whole auger is assembled and on it will be fine? Thanks!
View attachment 82743

View attachment 82744


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

So im not 100% sure about all of them but i think the actual auger gearbox is usually attached to the boom in such a way that it can only pivot front to rear and not side to side. That being the case, you would be unable to drill a vertical hole if you were on a slope and not parked the exact right way. But by letting the top link part pivot there, you could adust your 3pt side link (if adjustable) to 'plumb' the auger to whatever slope your tractor happened to be sitting on.

Or, shorter story is they're all like that and it works so don't worry about it!

Best advice i can think of for a post hole digger.. take something with you that can spin the PTO shaft backwards to 'unscrew' the auger from a hole if it gets stuck and stalls the tractor. If you don't have something to spin the shaft backwards (i just stick something between the ujoint yokes), the first time you get that thing stuck in the ground will turn into a real silly situation, especially if you're way out away from all your tools and the tractor is the thing you rode in on. Might be a long walk. 🤣


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It's good.


----------



## tractor newb (3 mo ago)

Thanks a lot. That makes perfect sense. Now I'm worried about getting the auger stuck though! 😂 Hopefully get to try it out tomorrow after picking up some bushings.


----------

